# Smoking Jacket



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

I like smoking a pipe but I don't particularly like smelling like smoke afterwards (and my wife hates it). I don't have the money to spend on one of those fancy smoking jackets, so this weekend I went to the mall to find something that's functional for a fraction of the price.

I ended up finding a hoodie at Old Navy that's made out of t-shirt material instead of sweatshirt material for ten bucks. After a few smokes, it's worked great so far. I bought it big so i can wear it over a sweatshirt or jacket yet it's light enough that it shouldn't be too hot in the summer. The hood completely covers my head which is way better than just wearing a hat. And it has a pocket on the front incase I need to keep any pipe accessories handy. After I'm done smoking I wash my hands and face, rinse my mouth with lemon juice and then brush my teeth. My wife says the smell is barely noticable afterwards. 

It's not something I'd wear out except for the most casual situations, but it works great. Does anyone else do something similar?


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a nike sweatshirt I toss on..not exactly a classy smoking jacket but does the trick!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

No, I don't do anything like that. In fact, I'm more likely to grab my shirt from the night before, lift it to my schnozz, breathe in deeply and exhale loudly with the words "Ahhhhh... perique!" 

Then again, I'm not married so I can do things that might cause my wife to set me up in a room at the local Laughing Academy.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm systematically training my wife to have a kind of Pavlovian response to pipe tobacco. Now when I come in from having a smoke she tries to guess what blend I had. :hug:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I often wear a thick/insulated Carhartt hooded sweatshirt. It soaks up a lot of smoke that'd otherwise be on my clothes.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I smoke naked, just wearing a hat to protect my hair. :bouncenot really)


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Requiem said:


> I smoke naked, just wearing a hat to protect my hair. :bouncenot really)


I thought I was the only one! I am more of a hat and one sock man myself. :shock:


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

I smoke in my recliner while my children play at my feet.

Hey call me old fashioned.

Maboman


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

I went to a thrift store and purchased a corduroy jacket. It's kinda goofy looking but that's what I was going for. Can't beat it for 5 bucks lol


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Do what the *Moo* does, wear the old ladies old bathrobe. Works best with socks, garters and sandals ....... especially when dipping into that horde of his .....

Moo's morning and evening smoking attire .....


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Do what the *Moo* does, wear the old ladies old bathrobe. Works best with socks, garters and sandals ....... especially when dipping into that horde of his .....
> 
> Moo's morning and evening smoking attire .....


WTF?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> Do what the *Moo* does, wear the old ladies old bathrobe. Works best with socks, garters and sandals ....... especially when dipping into that horde of his .....
> 
> Moo's morning and evening smoking attire .....


You lying slut. When you said "Lets play dress-up and smoke," I understood the pictures would be kept confidential. There's no way I'd keep your garters now.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I WAS starting to like this place before I saw that!


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

ok maybe I'm missing something but if you hate the smell of the smoke then why do it.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

winston said:


> ok maybe I'm missing something but if you hate the smell of the smoke then why do it.


I love fajitas....but I don't want to smell like them!!

Same difference, I suppose.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I like farts but I dont wanna smell like one.


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

He said his wife hates it. I'm thinking he secretly enjoys smelling of fine pipe smoke...


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok I will give you that I guess :tape:


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

NOPE - I smell like a pipe smoker I guess


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

winston said:


> ok maybe I'm missing something but if you hate the smell of the smoke then why do it.


I know lots of guys who like cigars but don't like the smell of stale cigar smoke. If you don't mind it, more power too you. But I don't think the general concept is incredibly hard to understand.

BTW I also like beer and liquor, but don't particularly enjoy waking up with beer breath and a hangover after a long night of drinking.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a fleece-type Ducks Unlimited "yard coat" that I wear during what we call winter here in the South.
During the summer....folks are s.o.l. if they don't like it.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

brianwalden said:


> I like smoking a pipe but I don't particularly like smelling like smoke afterwards (and my wife hates it).


I like the idea of a smoking jacket .. something I can keep my lighter/tamper etc in so all I need to do is slip into it and I'm ready to relax. As far as the smell goes, whenever I walk into a room (or open my truck door) after having smoked my pipe the night before ... I can't help but smile at the lovely aroma. I don't particularly care for stale cigarette smoke but I absolutely love the smell of pipe smoke ... and if it sticks to my hair, clothes, body, wife, furniture, or whatever ... so much the better. I do understand about the objections from the wife though. I am currently remodeling a guest bedroom... gonna be my smoking den.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Do what the *Moo* does, wear the old ladies old bathrobe. Works best with socks, garters and sandals ....... especially when dipping into that horde of his .....
> 
> Moo's morning and evening smoking attire .....


:rofl:

Oh man. Don't even kid about that stuff. I checked out youtube to see some of Dub's vids .. and also pipefriend, and clicked on a video that came up under "pipe smoke". After a few minutes of wondering why the heck the guy was wearing a studded motorcycle jacket with no shirt on while he was smoking a pipe, I looked down at the comments and realized that the guy didn't load the video in order to expound on the delights of pipe smoking. Call me "old" and out of style, but it was disappointing to find that there is a whole community of "smokers" out there that are ... well, apparently into a different type of "smoking".


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

There's definitely a level of douchebaggery inherent to owning a special smoking jacket with which I doubt I could get comfortable. An old sweatshirt... yeah, I can handle that.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

KinnScience said:


> :rofl:
> 
> After a few minutes of wondering why the heck the guy was wearing a studded motorcycle jacket with no shirt on while he was smoking a pipe, I looked down at the comments and realized that the guy didn't load the video in order to expound on the delights of pipe smoking.


Yeah, I recall that was Moo's video that got him booted off YouTube. He's Ok now, just don't ask ...... :tape:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

smartybritches newguy said:


> There's definitely a level of douchebaggery inherent to owning a special smoking jacket












What's your point?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice one Moo, was that a Christmas gift from your honey??


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

You know.... I think there is way TOO MUCH INFORMATION in this thread for most of us... 

That being said.. smoking jacket??? Screams of olde world don't it.. I have a utiliy vest with most anything I need for a good smoke except a pipe in it. That or my good old M65..


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

plexiprs said:


> Moo's morning and evening smoking attire .....


........seriously.......wtf?


----------



## tshaw (Dec 19, 2008)

that picture is messed up...ruined my life.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

tshaw said:


> that picture is messed up...ruined my life.


Im just curious what one must of been looking at in order to run across a picture like that..

Scary stuff.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Do what the *Moo* does, wear the old ladies old bathrobe. Works best with socks, garters and sandals ....... especially when dipping into that horde of his .....
> 
> Moo's morning and evening smoking attire .....


You know how I know you're gay....lol


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> Nice one Moo, was that a Christmas gift from your honey??


Thanks. Not from Mrs. Moo - she has better taste than that. I only break it out for Halloween, holidays or when threads appear about smoking jackets. 100% silk lining and exterior, embroidered (you noticed?); it has some type of inner substrate that gives it body and makes it very warm. A college roommate picked it up in Singapore and gave it to me more than 30-years ago - longer ago, perhaps, than some fussy humorless boys were born. It's too weird to wear but too spectacular to throw away.

I imagine a time when gentlemen kept these things hanging in a locker at "the club" so they could smoke, read the paper, enjoy a cocktail (or some port) and then go home smelling fresh as summer juniper berries. Surely they bought them as if a contest for the weirdest garb. The time for this sort of thing has come and gone. Good for nothing except grins.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> The time for this sort of thing has come and gone. Good for nothing except grins.


True, however, I do find that I enjoy smoking in some sort of outerwear such as a sport coat. It like a proper companion to the pipe. I'm just never that comfortable wearing a simple tee shirt, as if the pageantry of the pipe deserves just a bit more of an effort (and I do like to have pockets for my tools).

That being said, if it's 90 degrees outside, I'll puff away bare chested. Give me a navy flake to go along with, my anchor tattoos and all seems right in the universe.

So I guess my preference for smoking garb depends on what, where, and when I'm smoking, but it's never to act as a barrier to that glorious baccy aroma.


----------



## GreekGodX (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm all for a smoking jacket.. I hate smelling like smoke after. Especially if you can find something classy looking along the lines of Hugh Hefner's robes.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

GreekGodX said:


> I'm all for a smoking jacket.. I hate smelling like smoke after. Especially if you can find something classy looking along the lines of Hugh Hefner's robes.


So we're back to the Tyler Durden Fight Club coffee mug robe - classiest of them all - still available in classic lavender terricloth, terri sash and two slash pipe-pockets.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

I usually just smoke outside in whatever I happen to be wearing (nothing near as fashionable as Moo's getup!), but for some strange reason I don't come in smelling like much of anything except for a very faint hint on my face of whatever blend I smoked. Thankfully my girlfriend, while allergic to the actual smoke, kind of likes the smell afterwards.


----------

